# Sprats for cats.



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
I bought my boys some sprats today and am not sure how many they can eat also do I have to chop of anybits before giving it to them. Sorry for posting here I did post on other forum but no replies.

Many thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

No real advice from here, although I'm interested to hear what people have to say. I'm faintly remembering a discussion of raw fish and I think there was a debate about whether the bones would be dangerous or not, since they are pointier than, say, raw chicken bones. And I think there was some debate about parasites in raw fish. I would assume feeding the heads is okay and since they're very small fish the bones would be beneficial. But that's my guess based on my recollection of that discussion.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sprats are fine to feed raw & whole, as far as I'm aware, I'm sure someone more experienced with feeding raw will confirm


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there, thankyou both for info. I wont give them any yet until I know for sure they are ok. Thankyou again.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I just chopped them in half and both my boys turned their noses up  wasn't too surprised at this from Seb as he's a fussy so and so but  at Frank.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I just chopped them in half and both my boys turned their noses up  wasn't too surprised at this from Seb as he's a fussy so and so but  at Frank.


I think ill do the same then. I take it the bones in the small fish must be tiny? Im not banking on my two eating them either as can be fussy, but wanted to try them just for something different to eat from the usual raw and wet...Thankyou for the reply.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kyria said:


> I think ill do the same then. I take it the bones in the small fish must be tiny? Im not banking on my two eating them either as can be fussy, but wanted to try them just for something different to eat from the usual raw and wet...Thankyou for the reply.


The bones I saw did look tiny.

Good luck and hope they eat and enjoy them


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> The bones I saw did look tiny.
> 
> Good luck and hope they eat and enjoy them


Just tried the boys and both sniffed, licked and walked away ...ill keep them down for a little while and see if they go back. Oh well at least I tried. 
Thanks again for help and yes bones were very tiny.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine did that with liver too lol I will have to see if they will take sprats lol Fred is a cat dustbin so if he won't touch it I've no hope of the others doing it :biggrin5:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Mine did that with liver too lol I will have to see if they will take sprats lol Fred is a cat dustbin so if he won't touch it I've no hope of the others doing it :biggrin5:


Frank is usually a cat dustbin that's why I was quite shocked he turned his nose up to the sprats  but he's been a bit fussy lately, picking up bad habits from Seb no doubt, if he doesn't like a particular food I put down he starts yelling at me :  he's never done that before!

Seb is so fussy he turns his nose up to nearly everything I offer him, chicken wing tips, cooked trout/salmon, chicken, beef, the list goes on and on, I don't think he's normal  give him Dreamies and he's a very happy cat :


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Frank is usually a cat dustbin that's why I was quite shocked he turned his nose up to the sprats  but he's been a bit fussy lately, picking up bad habits from Seb no doubt, if he doesn't like a particular food I put down he starts yelling at me :  he's never done that before!
> 
> Seb is so fussy he turns his nose up to nearly everything I offer him, chicken wing tips, cooked trout/salmon, chicken, beef, the list goes on and on, I don't think he's normal  give him Dreamies and he's a very happy cat :


Sarah your two must be my twos twins. Never a problem with shadow until last Mon week. With Puss all she wants to eat are dry and thats not good as she has systitus right now and getting her to take any wet is a nightmare


----------

